# March '07 Challenge Photos - "Wind" - Sponsored by Joby.com



## TwistMyArm (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey everyone!
Thanks to everyone who participated this month. We wish you all good luck! 

Anyway we have 14 photos here so everyone feel free to take a look and then vote for your favorite. 

Wind photos

Also thanks again to Joby.com for sponsoring the March challenge.

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of thephotoforum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## WNK (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pics this month, all!


----------



## Funky (Apr 1, 2007)

i like the assortment...............not many to chose from though


----------



## Elliott (Apr 1, 2007)

G'day Twist My Arm, 
How come i cannot vote in this poll? do i need a certain rating or somthing?
Exo photos btw everyone.

Cheers,

Elliott


----------



## Funky (Apr 1, 2007)

i guess i can shed a little light on this. in the past, weve had people creat new accounts and iligitimatly win contests, so, the staff decided to creat a voting post limit, im not sure what it is,but you cant vote till you hit a certain amount of posts.


----------



## astrostu (Apr 1, 2007)

Funky said:


> i guess i can shed a little light on this. in the past, weve had people creat new accounts and iligitimatly win contests, so, the staff decided to creat a voting post limit, im not sure what it is,but you cant vote till you hit a certain amount of posts.



Last I heard, it was 25 posts.


----------



## rabidzoomer (Apr 1, 2007)

i  hate cheaters...but great pics to all. Not a single bad one!!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 1, 2007)

Elliott said:


> G'day Twist My Arm,
> How come i cannot vote in this poll? do i need a certain rating or somthing?



Yes unfortunately in the past we had some problems with people using newly registered accounts to increase their votes. To deter this we had to put in voting restrictions to ensure that only legitimate active forum members could vote. Unfortunately it means that you may not be able to vote in this challenge. Keep in mind new members are always able to submit to a challenge though.


----------



## RacePhoto (Apr 2, 2007)

rabidzoomer said:


> i  hate cheaters...but great pics to all. Not a single bad one!!



Sorry to differ, my picture stinks, but in an effort to keep the entries up and make the contests fun, I entered one anyway. :lmao:

Nice to see some people have a sense of humor.


----------



## darich (Apr 2, 2007)

rabidzoomer said:


> Not a single bad one!!



Does that mean multiple bad ones??
:lmao: 

first time i've entered in AGES...I'm all excited!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2007)

Testing how many posts I've made as I can't vote.

>;o))


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah... a few more needed. Please induldge me for a moment or two will you.

>;o))


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2007)

Can I vote yet?

>;o))


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2007)

Obviously not! What is the minimum number of posts for this then?

>;o))


----------



## kulakova (Apr 2, 2007)

:-( oh no.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2007)

Odd response  

I seem to meet all the criteria here, but still no deal - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/faq.php?faq=challenge_faq_item

>;o))


----------



## RacePhoto (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Odd response
> 
> I seem to meet all the criteria here, but still no deal - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/faq.php?faq=challenge_faq_item
> 
> >;o))



HINT: You needed 25 before the contest started, not posting 9 after it started, to get a vote. :lmao:

Just a guess on my part, based on the same questions the last two months, when other people tried to get their count up, after the contest started.

I want a rule that the photo actually has to have something to do with the subject of the contest. Otherwise I'm going to enter a sailboat or street scene next month for Sasquatch.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Apr 2, 2007)

Minimum number of posts is 25 *BEFORE* the poll started. 
Sorry.

*hehe. A few seconds too late


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, but it let me vote in the end anyway. Rules are rules, except when they're not it would seem. Whoever is running this, feel free to delete my vote if you think something untoward is going on here. It's not, but I'd hate anyone to think otherwise. 

>;o))


----------



## Funky (Apr 2, 2007)

bah! the very thought you brought that up makes me think! anyway, i would so love for this months photo contest to be wildlife....it could include all of these "yeti, loch ness, chupacabra, ozark howler, chase"


----------



## terri (Apr 3, 2007)

This was a fun challenge; I had a feeling it would be.  

Nice work, all! As always, you guys make it hard to narrow it down to just one. :thumbup:


----------



## jamescell (Apr 3, 2007)

The 25 posts to vote rule is a great idea!  I want to vote but can't and it's OK with me.  I would much rather have an honest contest


----------



## Funky (Apr 3, 2007)

.........are you saying if it wasnt a 25 vote rule you would cheat?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 4, 2007)

I just want everyone to be aware that because of the holiday weekend the announcement of the winning photo may be delayed until Monday.

Anyway good luck to everyone!


----------



## jamescell (Apr 4, 2007)

No I wouldn't cheat, then again I lack the ability required to enter this contest


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats Mohain on winning the March Photo Challenge! Mohain submitted mar07-photo07, which had the most votes this month.







For those of you who don't know Mohain also won back in January '06 with his entry to the Bridges competition.
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-janPhoto45-TowerBridgeByNight.jpg


----------



## Mohain (Apr 9, 2007)

Wey hey! Thanks a lot! I can't believe I've won a prize, how exciting!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Apr 9, 2007)

well done mo.... cracking shot! :thumbup:


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 9, 2007)

Yay very nice!  Way to go Mohain!


----------



## darich (Apr 10, 2007)

Great shot Mohain
It inspired me to buy a wide angle lens for my 5D...so I don't know if i should thank you or curse you!!

Was it taken close to home?


----------



## Mohain (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks folks :mrgreen:

It was taken near High Wycombe, Bucks, about 30mins drive away :thumbsup:


----------



## drgibson (Apr 10, 2007)

This was definently the best of the lot.


----------



## machangezi (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations Mohain. A superb shot there mate. 

I know you used a wide angle lens but I am curious to find out what lens was it. 

Once again kudos mate.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 11, 2007)

machangezi said:


> Congratulations Mohain. A superb shot there mate.
> 
> I know you used a wide angle lens but I am curious to find out what lens was it.
> 
> Once again kudos mate.


 
Thanks machangezi. I've got a Sigma 10-20mm and use it on a Canon 30D (so effective focal length is roughly 16 - 35mm). I love it although it does seem to be playing up a bit recently, seems to be soft top left corner on some shots and misses focus a bit too often for my liking. Probably user error tho  

I wouldn't hesitate in recommending it :thumbup:


----------



## Puscas (Apr 11, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: congrats mohain!






pascal


----------



## machangezi (Apr 13, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Thanks machangezi. I've got a Sigma 10-20mm and use it on a Canon 30D (so effective focal length is roughly 16 - 35mm). I love it although it does seem to be playing up a bit recently, seems to be soft top left corner on some shots and misses focus a bit too often for my liking. Probably user error tho
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate in recommending it :thumbup:


Thanks very much for the info. It was much appreciated mate. I think I'ma give it a try. Off to check the prices.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 13, 2007)

Mohain!  I'll have to add your name to my "never miss a photo by ____" list.  That shot is just fantastic.  Congrats


----------



## Mohain (Apr 14, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> Mohain! I'll have to add your name to my "never miss a photo by ____" list. That shot is just fantastic. Congrats


 
That's a lovely compliment clarinetJWD. Thank you very much indeed


----------

